# Applicant at a crossroads. Can you guys give me some advice?



## jaysfan17 (8 Apr 2015)

I have been declared a V4 so I won't be able to join any combat specialist trades. It was always my dream to be in the Infantry. I am considering Lasik eye surgery, but I believe I should consider other possibilities before I make a big decision like that. Right now I am just waiting for the CFRC to contact me for a CFAT re-write, but in the meantime, while I'm studying for the CFAT, I thought I should research other trades. Now, I was hoping to get advice from current and former Canadian Soldiers on what sort of trade I should go for. I am looking for the closest thing to combat where I can have V4 and still do the job. One of my closest friends is in the military and he said Vehicle Tech is the most combat related trade other than the obvious combat specialists. Is this true? I always thought it would be Med Tech.

Thanks for your service.


----------



## mariomike (8 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I am looking for the closest thing to combat where I can have V4 and still do the job.



what trades in the canadian forces have a v4 vision?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/106478.0

See also "V4 Vision and Trade Choices" in the Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
http://army.ca/forums/threads/432.250

If you search V4 you will find other discussions of V4 applicants seeking advice on which trade to pick.

In case you decide not to stay in for the whole ride, you may wish to consider something with a trade certificate that may help you in the civilian world.

CF SKilled Trade jobs; Jouneyman Status?
http://army.ca/forums/threads/112669/post-1266217#msg1266217


----------



## jaysfan17 (8 Apr 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> what trades in the canadian forces have a v4 vision?
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/106478.0
> 
> See also "V4 Vision and Trade Choices" in the Vision Questions Megathread, Categories, Problems etc.
> ...



I appreciate it. I looked over all those forums, they seem interesting. Have you served?


----------



## mariomike (8 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Have you served?



In the militia, a long time ago.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2015)

Here's a link so you can see what trade's you'll qualify for:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page

Any and all trades can be close to "combat". I believe there was Ammo Techs working as EOD team members, or ACISS/Med Techs providing close support to patrols and all 3 trades allow V4.

If you're considering LASIK, and you have the money, I'd highly recommend it as a former V4 who went to V1 after the surgery (I was in the sweet spot for correction). I've now since gotten older and shifted to V2 but can still function completely fine without glasses. You're going to have to weigh whether you want to wait the 6 months after LASIK and hope you get V3, or pick a trade you may not have your whole heart in.


----------



## jaysfan17 (9 Apr 2015)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Here's a link so you can see what trade's you'll qualify for:
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/about-policies-standards-medical-occupations/officer-ncm-minimum-medical-standards.page
> 
> ...




Thanks for replying,

When I found out that I was medically unfit for the Infantry I cried (yup, I cried and I am man enough to type that) and it crushed me to know that the job I had dreamed about since I was 10 or 11, I was declared unfit to even try. I felt like that 5'8 guy who was told he couldn't play in the NHL because he was too small, yet he proved them wrong. The difference here is he got a chance to try, I won't. I understand that the military has standards and it's only there to insure the safety of other soldiers. And for that I understand why I can't have an opportunity.

Getting back to the topic at hand, the only reason I am considering other trade possibilities is because I am scared to get Lasik eye surgery. We're talking about cutting into someone's eye and shooting laser's in there. What if I'm that small percentage that looses their eyesight. I have been doing some research about Lasik eye surgery and I should probably do more research. What was the surgery like for you? What trade were you trying to get into?

I am a firm believer that everyone should serve their country. It doesn't have to be in the military, it could be policing or firefighting. And when I hear about people dropping out of Basic Training or Basic Infantry Training I get so frustrated because I would kill to have that kind of opportunity. I'd never drop out. 

Thanks guys


----------



## GreenWood (9 Apr 2015)

Well if the Infantry is your dream job, are you really going to let Lasik eye surgery stop you? The procedure is very common and I have only heard of good things from friends and family that had gotten it done.

But best of luck in what ever direction you decide to take.


----------



## theforcewithin (9 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Thanks for replying,
> 
> When I found out that I was medically unfit for the Infantry I cried (yup, I cried and I am man enough to type that) and it crushed me to know that the job I had dreamed about since I was 10 or 11, I was declared unfit to even try. I felt like that 5'8 guy who was told he couldn't play in the NHL because he was too small, yet he proved them wrong. The difference here is he got a chance to try, I won't. I understand that the military has standards and it's only there to insure the safety of other soldiers. And for that I understand why I can't have an opportunity.
> 
> ...



Lasik IS a fairly common process now, and I have had a few friends go through it successfully. Only one had issues with her retina detaching and her left eye getting worse, etc. (It might have had more to do with her eye health rather than the procedure, though.) Perhaps just do more research and go for consultations/examinations with the best eye surgeons out there. (The examinations take much longer than the procedure itself!) The more you know about the procedure and, most importantly, the more you know about the health of your eye and your suitability for the procedure, the more comfortable you will be in your decision.


----------



## jaysfan17 (10 Apr 2015)

GreenWood said:
			
		

> Well if the Infantry is your dream job, are you really going to let Lasik eye surgery stop you? The procedure is very common and I have only heard of good things from friends and family that had gotten it done.
> 
> But best of luck in what ever direction you decide to take.



Thanks for your advice. 

I enjoyed coming to this forum and asking you guys for advice. I really appreciate it. I would also like to add that I am considering other trade possibilities because unlike here on this forum, I've been discouraged by people outside this forum to not to get Lasik eye surgery just to join the Infantry. Anyway, I'll be doing my research.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Chanbomb11 (10 Apr 2015)

Hey jaysfan,

I started my application process last February. Everything went well until I was informed I was not suitable for combat trades because of v4 vision. Like yourself, combat trades have been a childhood dream of mine. I was devastated at first but decided to get corrective eye surgery as opposed to settling for a trade my heart wouldnt be in. I took a few months to save the money for the surgery (it can be quite expensive). I started going for consults with a very nice company in December to see if I was suitable and to figure out costs etc. They were extremely professional and even gave me a military discount when I told them my reason for the surgery (saved me $1000). I finally had my surgery on January 14th. The surgery itself was very uncomfortable.. Watching people mess with your eyes can be concerning to say the least! However, the surgery only lasted about 15 minutes. 15 minutes of discomfort for an opportunity to do your dream job, in my mind, is definitely manageable! The surgery was not painful or physically hard but more mentally challenging.. The recovery was a breeze. After the surgery I went home slept a couple of hours and could see perfectly! It was amazing! The next two days I slept a lot as my eyes would tire quickly. By the third day everything was back to normal and great! I had 20/20 vision the day after the surgery! I now have 20/15 vision. I talked to medical staff at my CFRC and they told me that because of the type of eye surgery I had (LASIK) I would have to wait three months and then submit paperwork from my eye doctor. If I had have had RPK surgery it would have been a six month wait period. Which surgery you would get is based on your eyes. This coming Wednesday I have my final eye exam and will get my paperwork filled out and off to the medical team. I will then be able to continue the application process for my selected combat trades! I am very excited and extremely happy that I opted to wait and have the surgery! Not only am I happy with the surgery and being able to do my trades but not having to deal with contacts and glasses is amazing! I understand that the eye surgery isn't for everyone and that looking at other trades is an option but I thought I'd share my experience with you! If you have any questions or anything just let me know. I'm no expert but can speak from my experience with the process.


----------



## mariomike (10 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I have been doing some research about Lasik eye surgery and I should probably do more research.



14 pages here,

Laser eye surgery  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13032.325

Not intended to influence your decision, but this discussion reminds me of something funny I saw.  ;D

Homer Laser Eye Surgery 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSk1-F0ahg4

"Less yappin', more zappin'! "  ;D


----------



## theforcewithin (10 Apr 2015)

> Not intended to influence your decision, but this discussion reminds me of something funny I saw.  ;D
> 
> Homer Laser Eye Surgery
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSk1-F0ahg4
> ...



Now I wanna get Lasik lol


----------



## jaysfan17 (10 Apr 2015)

Chanbomb11 said:
			
		

> Hey jaysfan,
> 
> I started my application process last February. Everything went well until I was informed I was not suitable for combat trades because of v4 vision. Like yourself, combat trades have been a childhood dream of mine. I was devastated at first but decided to get corrective eye surgery as opposed to settling for a trade my heart wouldnt be in. I took a few months to save the money for the surgery (it can be quite expensive). I started going for consults with a very nice company in December to see if I was suitable and to figure out costs etc. They were extremely professional and even gave me a military discount when I told them my reason for the surgery (saved me $1000). I finally had my surgery on January 14th. The surgery itself was very uncomfortable.. Watching people mess with your eyes can be concerning to say the least! However, the surgery only lasted about 15 minutes. 15 minutes of discomfort for an opportunity to do your dream job, in my mind, is definitely manageable! The surgery was not painful or physically hard but more mentally challenging.. The recovery was a breeze. After the surgery I went home slept a couple of hours and could see perfectly! It was amazing! The next two days I slept a lot as my eyes would tire quickly. By the third day everything was back to normal and great! I had 20/20 vision the day after the surgery! I now have 20/15 vision. I talked to medical staff at my CFRC and they told me that because of the type of eye surgery I had (LASIK) I would have to wait three months and then submit paperwork from my eye doctor. If I had have had RPK surgery it would have been a six month wait period. Which surgery you would get is based on your eyes. This coming Wednesday I have my final eye exam and will get my paperwork filled out and off to the medical team. I will then be able to continue the application process for my selected combat trades! I am very excited and extremely happy that I opted to wait and have the surgery! Not only am I happy with the surgery and being able to do my trades but not having to deal with contacts and glasses is amazing! I understand that the eye surgery isn't for everyone and that looking at other trades is an option but I thought I'd share my experience with you! If you have any questions or anything just let me know. I'm no expert but can speak from my experience with the process.



Thanks Chanbomb11, your experience must have been difficult and I admire you for sharing your story with me. Thank you.[quote 


author=mariomike link=topic=118628/post-1361206#msg1361206 date=1428674717]
14 pages here,

Laser eye surgery  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/13032.325

Not intended to influence your decision, but this discussion reminds me of something funny I saw.  ;D

Homer Laser Eye Surgery 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSk1-F0ahg4

"Less yappin', more zappin'! "  ;D

[/quote]

That was hilarious!


----------



## jaysfan17 (10 Apr 2015)

Alright, what I'm going to do is wait, and continue to study for my CFAT so I can beef up my chances of getting into the Regular Force. That should be my priority because even if I was v3 I am not competitive enough for the Regular Force (Infantry). I know I'll do better this time around because last time I didn't really study. Since then I have done extra education to bulk up my resume and hopefully this will be enough to convince the CFRC to give me a second shot. 

Hopefully someday I'll be able to post my story in the forum "Personal Stories".


----------



## jaysfan17 (16 Apr 2015)

I just got one more quick question(s) for you guys. I forgot to ask it before.

Am I being selfish for not wanting any other trade than Infantry/Combat Specialists?

I mean, in an earlier post I basically said "everyone should serve their country in some form or another". Is my dream too farfetched? Could I join in a different trade, serve my time, and than get Lasik while I'm still employed by the forces and transfer that way?

Thanks guys.


----------



## mariomike (16 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Could I join in a different trade, serve my time, and than get Lasik while I'm still employed by the forces and transfer that way?



One thing I've read on here about Occupational Transfers is, don't join a trade you do not intend to stay in and enjoy with the expectation the CAF will OT you into the trade of your dreams.

It may, or may not, happen.



			
				jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> Am I being selfish for not wanting any other trade than Infantry/Combat Specialists?



Not for me to say, But, it reminds me of something I heard an old soldier ( a twenty-something trucker ) say many years ago: "One job is as important as the next."


----------



## theforcewithin (17 Apr 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> One thing I've read on here about Occupational Transfers is, don't join a trade you do not intend to stay in and enjoy with the expectation the CAF will OT you into the trade of your dreams.
> 
> It may, or may not, happen.
> 
> Not for me to say, But, it reminds me of something I heard an old soldier ( a twenty-something trucker ) say many years ago: "One job is as important as the next."



 :goodpost:


----------



## jacob_of_canada (17 Apr 2015)

jaysfan17 said:
			
		

> I just got one more quick question(s) for you guys. I forgot to ask it before.
> 
> Am I being selfish for not wanting any other trade than Infantry/Combat Specialists?
> 
> ...




I certainly wouldn't say you are being selfish by wanting a specific job - everyone wants and has to apply to something. I know others have said it before but Lasik will change your life whether or not you serve. I had it done a year and a half ago (I was V4 and now V1). If payment is an issue, Lasik MD (all over the country I believe) offers financing with super low interest and you can pay it off as soon as you get it or slowly over 5 years. Just call to make a free appointment and see what they have to say!   :cdnsalute:


----------



## jaysfan17 (6 Jul 2015)

Good news, the recruiting center called me today to inform me that they're putting together a CFAT waiver for me. All they need to do now is send it off to Ottawa for approval.

The Lieutenant informed me that it's highly likely that I'll be approved, so it's a good thing I've been studying. She also said that I had one of the highest personality test scores and that I would only need to do a little bit better on the CFAT to be competitive for the combat arms. Obviously I'm going to aim for the best score possible instead of going for the bare minimum, but it was nice to hear about the personality test scores. It was very encouraging to hear what she had to say.

Wish me luck when the time comes. 

Do you guys have any advice for me?


----------



## mariomike (6 Jul 2015)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> <snip > I would only need to do a little bit better on the CFAT to be competitive for the combat arms.
> 
> Do you guys have any advice for me?



Lots of CFAT advice,

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ  
http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0

If you need some help with CFAT Math:
http://army.ca/forums/threads/109763/post-1214925.html#msg1214925

Good luck on your CFAT re-write.


----------



## jaysfan17 (7 Jul 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Lots of CFAT advice,
> 
> Canadian Forces Aptitude Test (CFAT) FAQ
> http://army.ca/forums/threads/23193.0
> ...



Thank you, I will definitely check out these threads. 

By the looks of it these are some lengthy threads, it's going to take me a day or two to go through it :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2015)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Thank you, I will definitely check out these threads.
> 
> By the looks of it these are some lengthy threads, it's going to take me a day or two to go through it :nod:



It will definitely save all the rest of us a day or two or more of reposting redundant posts.   :nod:


----------



## jaysfan17 (7 Jul 2015)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It will definitely save all the rest of us a day or two or more of reposting redundant posts.   :nod:



Yeah, you're absolutely right. Thanks. 

Isn't there that saying though 'the more the merrier'......


----------



## jaysfan17 (7 Aug 2015)

Hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update about my application....it's too bad I don't have one yet (still studying/waiting, Ottawa. I'm ready when you are). However, I recently became employed with RMC as a civilian and I was told by one of the staff members that I'm entitled to similar benefits that soldiers have; things such as obtaining a gym membership, playing pickup hockey at the local rink with military personnel, etc. Is this true because it doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## DAA (7 Aug 2015)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update about my application....it's too bad I don't have one yet (still studying/waiting, Ottawa. I'm ready when you are). However, I recently became employed with RMC as a civilian and I was told by one of the staff members that I'm entitled to similar benefits that soldiers have; things such as obtaining a gym membership, playing pickup hockey at the local rink with military personnel, etc. Is this true because it doesn't seem right to me.



http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Kingston/EN/Registration/Pages/default.aspx

It all depends on just what your "status" is with the DND/CF Community.  The website above should be able to provide additional details.


----------



## jaysfan17 (7 Aug 2015)

DAA said:
			
		

> http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Kingston/EN/Registration/Pages/default.aspx
> 
> It all depends on just what your "status" is with the DND/CF Community.  The website above should be able to provide additional details.



Thanks DAA, I'll check this out right now. 

I found this: http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Kingston/EN/RecreationandLeisure/MembershipandFees/Documents/Membership%20Categories.pdf

It doesn't mention RMC civilian employee's so I assume it's a no go on the recreational activities. You're welcome to take a look at the link and let me know if I missed something. Thanks anyway!


----------



## jaysfan17 (5 Oct 2015)

Just got the call to re-write my CFAT! I was surprised because I was told it would be December or early January. I could've written it next week, but I scheduled it for October 29th. Can't wait!


----------



## PuckChaser (5 Oct 2015)

luttrellfan said:
			
		

> Hi everyone, I thought I'd give an update about my application....it's too bad I don't have one yet (still studying/waiting, Ottawa. I'm ready when you are). However, I recently became employed with RMC as a civilian and I was told by one of the staff members that I'm entitled to similar benefits that soldiers have; things such as obtaining a gym membership, playing pickup hockey at the local rink with military personnel, etc. Is this true because it doesn't seem right to me.



You can play shinny hockey at lunch, but unless they've changed the rules this year, civilian employees were not allowed to play intersection hockey. I've played with quite a few DND civilians at lunch hour, good group of regulars that go normally.


----------



## jaysfan17 (29 Oct 2015)

I got back from my CFAT. I felt good about my test (better than the first time), hopefully I did well. I'll be notified how well I've done within 10 business days. 

I guess now I should take up a religion and start praying


----------

